# corns id



## reptiles-ink (Nov 4, 2006)

I am looking for opinions of what these corns are.


----------



## JBJcool (Mar 6, 2007)

in the second pic i think some are amel motley but i could be wrong


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

top one looks like a miami,
would like to see belly shots on the others, the one at the bottom of the tub looks to be a cube motely normal and the others normal motleys.
just my humble novice opinion mind

Edit, 
They are real beautys by the way


----------



## reptiles-ink (Nov 4, 2006)

I dont have belly shots at the moment but all the ones in the 2nd photo have plain white bellys. I took them to my local shop for an opinion and he wasnt sure about them saying the colours were unusual.
The 1st 1 was an oddball from a clutch, its eyes are a totally different colour to the rest.
Heres a better pic of the eye.


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

the bottom ones look like hypo motleys(well looks like youve got some motley/stripes there) to me, the top ones looks miami


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

What were the parents?

The first one looks like a rat hybrid - something about the head shape and eyes says Grey Rat to me. 

The others look motley, possibly hypo motley


----------



## kennedykrew (Jul 31, 2006)

Well to be honest i was gonna say exactly the same earlier but didnt want to in case i made a tit of myself!!!:lol2: maybe im learning!


----------



## kennedykrew (Jul 31, 2006)

though was gonna say hypo motley-stripe.
but i know reptiles-inc knows more than hes letting on!!!!:lol2:


----------



## reptiles-ink (Nov 4, 2006)

Ssthisto said:


> What were the parents?
> 
> The first one looks like a rat hybrid - something about the head shape and eyes says Grey Rat to me.


 

The parents were both corns, female was classic, male was amel. I have no idea of the hets of the parents.
The rest of the clutch were classic and amel with 1 classic having thick black borders like okeetee.


----------



## kennedykrew (Jul 31, 2006)

what about the motleys reptiles-inc? or have all come from same clutch?
lovely looking though ...... all of them!


----------



## reptiles-ink (Nov 4, 2006)

the motleys were from a female classic to a male sunglow stripe.
I cant decide if to hold them all back or part with a few lol.


----------



## kennedykrew (Jul 31, 2006)

so what would you class them as? how much for a couple?:mf_dribble::lol2:


----------



## bribrian (Jan 12, 2006)

Ssthisto said:


> What were the parents?
> 
> The first one looks like a rat hybrid - something about the head shape and eyes says Grey Rat to me.
> 
> The others look motley, possibly hypo motley


I agree.........:smile:


----------



## reptiles-ink (Nov 4, 2006)

kennedykrew said:


> so what would you class them as? how much for a couple?:mf_dribble::lol2:


Not decided about if to sell any of them and unsure of a fair price so it would be a sensible offer that persuaded me


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

Ssthisto said:


> What were the parents?
> 
> The first one looks like a rat hybrid - something about the head shape and eyes says Grey Rat to me.
> 
> The others look motley, possibly hypo motley


totally agree, deffo rat in there


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

I posted a few weeks ago about my new CORN lol.. it turned out to be a great plains rat snake.. and id say the top pic deffo has some rat about it... very similar look to my great plains... lovely snake


----------

